# Official Poll: What is in your first aid kit?



## Support (Jul 31, 2014)

There are some things in this world that you can not control and your beloved herd getting sick or contracting a disease is one of them. That's why here on BYH, we believe that it is important to always be prepared in case of emergencies and have a FIRST AID KIT handy at all times.

Please take a minute to complete this poll and share with us what you have in your first aid kit. After voting, you can reply to this thread and expand on your selection.

If there is content in your kit that isn't listed, you can vote for "Others" and reply to this thread with details.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 3, 2014)

For my sheep I have
Pen G Procaine
Cydectin
Plain vanilla yogurt
Jell-O
Needles/Syringes
Oral Drencher
Hoof trimmers
Zinc sulfate (foot bath solution)
Thermometer
Bulb syringe
Tube feeder for lambs
CD/T Toxoid
Iodine
Sheep Nutridrench
Gatorade/electrolytes


----------



## Support (Aug 3, 2014)

This is surely helpful @SheepGirl. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 26, 2014)

Mostly everything above.

*Eye wash kit-* 
We seem to have eye injuries from the bucks running through the woods, sticks, brambles etc poked in the eye.

*Mastitis kit-*
Better to have it and not need it then not to have it.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 16, 2014)

Every time I look at this poll I get this mental vision of 100's of BYH members going "First aid kit? What first aid kit?"  C'mon guys, let us know what you've got!


----------

